# 721 EPG Fixed.......



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Just checked as of 1140 PM Eastern....I am receiving guide data
up to March 10...6 PM.

Looks like they fixed this all day problem..


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

weird, no guide here.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Fixed? Not mine. No guide here at 1:15am eastern.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

As of 12:30am CST - Still no Guide here. Turned off the 721 for the night to see what happens for morning.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

No guide here.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No Guide here either.

At least the DISH Player has a full 7 days. even if it has no room to record new shows.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

No guide here and very, very, very, slow...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I just spoke to someone at DISH and as of 11 AM (EST) the 721 guide problem has NOT been repaired. They are still working on the problem and have no time frame as to when that they expect to have the problem fixed.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R,
thanks for the update!


----------



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

just spoke with Tech Support at 11:00 am Pacific (2:00 PM Eastern) and the best answer anyone could give me was "Maybe Today". At least the Timers keep firing. Serves us right for asking for name-based timers I guess


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Explain to me why in the world I am getting the EPG data up to March 10 @ 11pm eastern?. Checked newspaper listings up to this coming Friday and they match, so I know I don't have a problem.
Try doing a NVM re-set to see if the 721 will load the data. I tried it last night and it seemed to work this time....


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rolou21 _
> *Try doing a NVM re-set to see if the 721 will load the data. I tried it last night and it seemed to work this time.*


This did *not* work for me yesterday, but I just tried again and my 9-day EPG is back. Thanks for the tip!

Bill


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

What's an NVM reset?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dbronstein _
> *What's an NVM reset? *


Check near the bottom of this message:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12874&pagenumber=2


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

NVM Worked for me. Still, even if the uplink failed, why did it clear the Guide Info that was already cached on the unit...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Do the NVM reset. Allow 30 minutes (15 minutes to do the reset, reboot, and switch check + 15 minutes to redo your preferences, audio settings, passwords, and favorites list) and it will work.

TIMERS AND RECORDINGS WILL BE UNAFFECTED. So don't worry about that.

All guide date restored on mine. Now let's see how long it takes them to get this solution (or another method) out to the rest of the masses.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

E* is now saying that they DON'T want you to do the NVM reset as it will introduce sluggish response to your system.

OK, whatever. I did the reset and will take the slowness compared to not being able to set a timer until 30 minutes before it starts.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The guide is fixed now. Closing this thread since there is a duplicate thread running here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12874


----------

